# Open Strings! (help)



## waynev (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been learning a piece from tab that contains a solo with a lot of open strings. Hard as heck to remember because my newbie brain doesn't trace, visualize and store the shapes very well when alot of open strings are in the music. It might help if I could associate the open strings to some other musical construction such as chord, scale or .... ? So here is part of the tuff music; can anyone help me learn and tell me what these 4 bars are based on?


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Shift it up to the 12th fret - same notes, one octave higher. Does that help?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

An E minor scale will give you a good start.


----------

